# HELP!!! interview tommorow



## TSmith9672 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a job interview tommorow for I/P coder, I am a CPC and only have a O/P background. The interview is with a tenet facility, I was wondering if anyone has taken their coding test?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## 007CPC (Jun 17, 2009)

*Me too*

I have interview coming up next week for coding position. A few words of encouragement would help allot more than normal. It's very hard maintaining positive outlook..... with everything going down......


----------



## TSmith9672 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Good luck*

Yes it is hard to remain positive but remember your fate is not determined by someone elses.....stay positive and BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredabrinson (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey TSmith9672,

Congratulations on your interview, and I wish you the best!

I have no knowledge of the Tenet test, but I will say that there are significant differences in outpatient vs. inpatient coding.  I too have an extensive background in outpatient coding, while I am only familiar with inpatient.  If I were going on the interview, I would be up front about never having coded inpatient, but I would stress the experiences from the outpatient side, and I would explain that I am eager to learn the inpatient side, acknowledging that there are differences.

Let us know how it goes!

Freda


----------

